# Public_html



## Sonlc (Mar 19, 2006)

Guys, I have a problem. I'm new to website creating, and recently got myself a domain. My problem is, that I can create an html file, and put it in the public_html folder, and it can be viewed fine in a browser using the right url. But when I create a folder, and ftp it across to to the public_html folder, I cant view the contents of it, or view any files within it at all using the url. There are already a number of folders in there that I can view, and view the contents of, so why cant I do it with any of my own folders I put across? I've tried using the dreamweaver function, and also the Ipswitch WS-FTP program but neither work.


Any comments would really help


Thanks alot!


----------



## Volt-Schwibe (Jan 12, 2003)

i think they expect you to use the public_html folder as a "root" folder.

so inside that folder should be your index page, and all the other folders containing all the other pages.

this should work out a little better.

if it doesn't help, let me know.


----------



## Sonlc (Mar 19, 2006)

Thats what I've got set up soo far. My index.html file is within the public_html directory, and is displayed by typing in my website address. There is also a few more folders contained within the "public_html" folder that can be viewed in a web browser as well. For example, a folder called "Test". Within that folder is an html file called "test.html". So if I type into my browser, http://www.mywebsite.com/test/test.html it will display the contents of it. However, if I try to create this myself, by creating a folder called "Test2" inside the public_html folder, along with an html file inside it, I just cant view it, I get an error like "The requested URL /test2/test2.html was not found on this server. :sad:


Edit - They are being transfered correctly and are being showed in the correct directory by using ftp software. So I've no idea whats going wrong.


----------



## Skie (Mar 15, 2003)

If you're being hosted on a Linux server, then pay attention to the upper/lower casing of the filenames as well as the folder names. The URL http://www.example.com/test is completely different from the URL http://www.example.com/TEST which is completely different from the URL http://www.example.com/TeSt.

Also, make sure that the permissions are set properly (everyone needs to have Read access to the files and folders).


----------



## Volt-Schwibe (Jan 12, 2003)

Skie said:


> If you're being hosted on a Linux server, then pay attention to the upper/lower casing of the filenames as well as the folder names. The URL http://www.example.com/test is completely different from the URL http://www.example.com/TEST which is completely different from the URL http://www.example.com/TeSt.
> 
> Also, make sure that the permissions are set properly (everyone needs to have Read access to the files and folders).


i am so embarassed that i didn't mention that.


----------



## Skie (Mar 15, 2003)

Volt-Schwibe said:


> i am so embarassed that i didn't mention that.


Don't let it happen again. :4-thatsba 


:tongue:


----------

